# [Wet Thumb Forum]-lower water levels with HOB power filter



## jaybird002 (May 12, 2006)

I am thinking of lowering the water level on my 29-gallon tank to encourage emergent growth and to let the plants get stronger light. The 18 inches of depth is alot for 40 watts regular fluorescent light. One problem is that I have a Whisper 40 power filter. If I bring the water level down a few inches, it becomes a waterfall. Does that cause problems as far as C02 loss is concerned? Is there a way I can mitigate the waterfall effect, say by attaching a cup or bowl below the filter, so the water falls in stages rather than all at once?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I've had the same problem with HOB filters. Maybe others have ideas.

I solved that problem by switching to internal filters (Aqua Clear 301 powerhead with attached "Quick Filter") or using submerged pumps that just circulate the water. These filter are relatively inexpensive. The other option is to dispense with filtration all together. Some hobbyists with planted tanks have done that.

The Whisper filters are great, but like all HOBs, they don't lend themselves easily to lowering the water line.


----------



## rgrycki (Jun 13, 2005)

If you don't inject CO2 you won't have a problem with off-gassing. In some cases it may help increase your CO2 specifically if there are people inside the house and the windows aren't open. What you could do is put a strong bolbitis fern where the filter discharges to break up some of the current.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I had this problem in my 10g; the current was too strong for my betta. What I did was buy some polyfill quilt batting at Wal-Mart and cut a rectangular length and draped it from inside the box and into the water so that the water runs over the batting and makes no splash as it enters the tank. It's not aesthetically pleasing but after several days it goes from being white to a nice neutral grey-brown (assuming that's bacterial colonization) that doesn't stand out much. Does that make sense?


----------



## 10GALAQUATIC (Apr 18, 2005)

I also have the same problem with my 5gal. tank which I'd like to keep dwarf clawed frogs. When I lower the water the HOB make a lot of splash. So now I think about change to powerhead and attached it with some DIY spong filter. Also has an ended plastic tube which I drill small holes around it that i attached at the out take to reduce a strong water current.


----------



## 666power (May 5, 2005)

back when i kept turtles years ago i made a "slide" for the water coming out of the HOB, i just took a piece of plastic cut it to the width of the filter outlet, the length i needed to get to the lower water level(at an angle close to the angle of the output), and curved up the edges so the water didnt go off the sides, it made as little noise as it did with a full tank, and kept the current to what it would be with a full tank

hope this helps


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

> Originally posted by 666power:
> back when i kept turtles years ago i made a "slide" for the water coming out of the HOB, i just took a piece of plastic cut it to the width of the filter outlet, the length i needed to get to the lower water level(at an angle close to the angle of the output), and curved up the edges so the water didnt go off the sides, it made as little noise as it did with a full tank, and kept the current to what it would be with a full tank
> 
> hope this helps


I get the idea but what kind of plastic did you use? How did it stay in place?

Bill


----------



## 666power (May 5, 2005)

the real thin lexan, and i used super glue...it may have helped that it was a brand new filter, but im sure you could clean it really well


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

> Originally posted by 666power:
> the real thin lexan, and i used super glue...it may have helped that it was a brand new filter, but im sure you could clean it really well


Where do you buy the Lexan?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## 666power (May 5, 2005)

i get it at home depot, for some reason they are cheaper then lowes


----------

